# The Paw Paw of all Go Dawgs Threads Take 14!!



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

How about them DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Another one down, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

14 will be a Bowl thread. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tidezzzzz



Nice av.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Nice av.



 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Was CTG coaching both defenses in the SECCG


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Was CTG coaching both defenses in the SECCG



Why yes he was... Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Thankful Richt is our coach!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs are as good as Auburn. No Argument bout that.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Horse shoes are good things... Sometimes thats all it takes....


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs  and 6 from an Icy Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in warm South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Good news leaking out of Athens! Stay tuned.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!! Good news leaking out of Athens! Stay tuned.....





Tan man and Grantham are gone ???


----------



## KyDawg

Tell us Jeff tell us.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Tell us Jeff tell us.



I'm getting impatient.


----------



## KyDawg

Passed out from holding my breath. whew


----------



## brownceluse

Just hold on boys when I get the go ahead that I can release the NEWS I will let yall know. Until then Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

This was one was a big hit on the last thread and after the recent turn of events I think it needs to be posted again. Go Dawgs my Dawgs brothers!!!!

Q: What is the difference between Jordan-Hare Stadium and a porcupine?
A: A porcupine has 85,000 pricks on the outside


----------



## KyDawg

Hurry up Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hurry up Jeff.



Just got word that I'll be able to release the news by mid morning... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

BTTT Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna drink a lot of coffee staying up till mid morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Now Odell is all upset.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is kinda nosey for a walker.


----------



## KyDawg

He can smell a hot story from 5 miles away.


----------



## KyDawg

Now he is howling.


----------



## KyDawg

I told him I did not know what was coming down. Cept them trees over his house with ice on the limbs.


----------



## KyDawg

He went back in his house.


----------



## KyDawg

He got hit on the head by an icicle last year.


----------



## KyDawg

He wont cold trail anymore.


----------



## KyDawg

He keeps looking up everytime I take him hunting.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go DAWGS hoping for a decent bowl matchup...... then we get hosed with a lame rematch. McGarity should be strung up for signing the contract.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant get a frog looking up. May have to make a Bird dog out of him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Camilla Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jacksonville FL!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Lathemtown ga


----------



## KyDawg

Odell started chasing cars today.


----------



## KyDawg

He only chases Chevrolets, said they were easier to catch.


----------



## KyDawg

He snaps and gnarls at the tires.


----------



## KyDawg

Go to sleep 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder if Rip got back from Iceland yet.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if Rip got back from Iceland yet.



I got back last night. Drove straight through by myself. It is in the 40's today and feels like short sleeve weather.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I got back last night. Drove straight through by myself. It is in the 40's today and feels like short sleeve weather.



Did you do anygood Rip?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Did you do anygood Rip?



Seen what I can see in Harris County. I won't be wasting my money again. The first year was fantastic. The past two have been poor. Too much money for it not to be a sure thing to at least see some nice ones.


----------



## riprap

The warmest day was on Sunday when it was snowing and 22 deg. Three says of 20mph+ wind and it never got above 14.


----------



## KyDawg

I did not get to see anything huge this year, but I did put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## riprap

Where have all the regular elephants gone? No more good reads, self high fives, stats...that 5 yrds short on the field goal must have really hurt...


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Where have all the regular elephants gone? No more good reads, self high fives, stats...that 5 yrds short on the field goal must have really hurt...



Puters are froze up.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Seen what I can see in Harris County. I won't be wasting my money again. The first year was fantastic. The past two have been poor. Too much money for it not to be a sure thing to at least see some nice ones.



I seen over 50 bucks in Nebraska let 4 or 5 walk at less than 20 yards that were pretty decent but i seen 3 freaks at 80 yards on the wrong side of the fence..... One evening we seen close to 200 deer all within 100 yards going into a standing corn field from from a green field both of which we didnt have permission to hunt.... We were rifle hunting too!!!!!! I will be back up there next year... It was a looooonnnngggggggg ride though.


----------



## KyDawg

I have seen 3 nice bucks, since the gun season went out.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I have seen 3 nice bucks, since the gun season went out.



Thats how it always goes...... Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Got to get one of them old timey guns. That season is coming back in.


----------



## brownceluse

Chootem Charlie!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

I like elk.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I like elk.



Maybe a friend will send you some one day.


----------



## KyDawg

I like Bacon. I am smoking a few lbs tomorrow.


----------



## riprap

Charlie going to put me on a nice un next year.


----------



## KyDawg

For a team to be as bad as UGA is, the Bamers sure spend a lot of time on the other threads talking about us.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon 6.


----------



## riprap

C'mon Charlie. I just do that kind of stuff.  Them elephants got too much class.


----------



## riprap

They also on pins and needles.


----------



## fairhopebama

Afternoon Charlie and Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Fairhope. Bring me some Mullet Roe.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Brown must be huntin' elk.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Brown must be huntin' elk.



He is hunting some to send you.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> He is hunting some to send you.



I heard that story 3 times last year.

Almost had me believing in Bullwinkle.


----------



## riprap

Muddyfoots said:


> I heard that story 3 times last year.
> 
> Almost had me believing in Bullwinkle.



You mean you questioning the 50 Nebraska bucks?


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I seen over 50 bucks in Nebraska let 4 or 5 walk at less than 20 yards that were pretty decent but i seen 3 freaks at 80 yards on the wrong side of the fence..... One evening we seen close to 200 deer all within 100 yards going into a standing corn field from from a green field both of which we didnt have permission to hunt.... We were rifle hunting too!!!!!! I will be back up there next year... It was a looooonnnngggggggg ride though.



They had a bullet proof fence?


----------



## KyDawg

Did not get to smoke the Bacon today it was just to nast out there. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## riprap

Rope, bullets and sharp objects taken off the shelf in Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg

The rope one gonna hurt. How they gonna keep thier truck doors closed?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> The rope one gonna hurt. How they gonna keep thier truck doors closed?



Duct tape. That's what they going to use on his office door. There is a logging chain and an 84 chevy pickup at the base of his statue just in case the worst happens.


----------



## Muddyfoots

riprap said:


> You mean you questioning the 50 Nebraska bucks?





riprap said:


> They had a bullet proof fence?



Some of these stories makes me shake me head and realize he ain't from around here..


----------



## riprap

Muddyfoots said:


> Some of these stories makes me shake me head and realize he ain't from around here..



They can forget me next year in Kansas. If I spend $2500 them boys they better be on my side of the fence. If I aint seen one by the last day they better be dragging one across the field with the tractor. They didn't so I aint going back.


----------



## brownceluse

Didnt spend close to that rip... Hunted private ranches... Not chooting across the fence was very hard.... But,,,, it got me on another ranch so i'll take it. i was told it was a down year up there too... I cant help it rip that Kansas sucks.. Did I tell ya I killed a few turkeys too!!! Did see some Elk and antelope too but non resisdents cant shoot elk but my buddy did kill an antelope. Going back in May to get on some spring thunder chicken action and bringing back box stands for next Nov. Go Dawgs in Crawford Nebraska!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dont nobody need go any further than Ky, to kill turkey. We saw close to 400 Tuesday in a river bottom. We were on the other side of the river on my lease, on a 80 foot bluff above them and Linda took a picture with her phone, but it was thru trees and did not show up very good. We see them on our side of the river and I am going to get a picture of them one of the days.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Didnt spend close to that rip...



I did...


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Dont nobody need go any further than Ky, to kill turkey. We saw close to 400 Tuesday in a river bottom. We were on the other side of the river on my lease, on a 80 foot bluff above them and Linda took a picture with her phone, but it was thru trees and did not show up very good. We see them on our side of the river and I am going to get a picture of them one of the days.



I got some real nice gobblers by my stand in Harris County but I am throwing a Carolina rig and crappie jig in the spring.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dont nobody need go any further than Ky, to kill turkey. We saw close to 400 Tuesday in a river bottom. We were on the other side of the river on my lease, on a 80 foot bluff above them and Linda took a picture with her phone, but it was thru trees and did not show up very good. We see them on our side of the river and I am going to get a picture of them one of the days.



I'll stop by there on my way through and let you call us one in Charlie.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Uh, you might want to bring a call Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I got some real nice gobblers by my stand in Harris County but I am throwing a Carolina rig and crappie jig in the spring.



The Turkeys around here like Rooster tails, wife just wont go hunting with me.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> The Turkeys around here like Rooster tails, wife just wont go hunting with me.



Where you like to hook em you wont mess up any meat.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Where you like to hook em you wont mess up any meat.



That was very hurtful Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell wants to go hunting in Texas.


----------



## KyDawg

ODell said you could win a lot more money out there.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell barked that he would never move to Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Course he did like Louisiana, surprised I got him to leave there.


----------



## KyDawg

ODell dont like them Pythons, down in Miami though.


----------



## riprap

After eating at Lamberts in Missouri I though about stopping in and seeing if Odell had a loft for me to sleep in.


----------



## riprap

We could exchange fire CMR stories. I know he tired of the language coming out of the house.


----------



## KyDawg

If he wern't so old he would really like to go back up there with the pros. I am discouraging him from that, caused last time he tried it he was in over his head.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If he wern't so old he would really like to go back up there with the pros. I am discouraging him from that, caused last time he tried it he was in over his head.



When he mistakes a possum for a coon does he blame it on you?


----------



## riprap

He holding out for Alpo instead of Ol Roy.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> When he mistakes a possum for a coon does he blame it on you?



He said I did not hang around long enough. After all the money I put in him, that hurt.


----------



## KyDawg

I let him go to Texas today to watch scout some young puppies.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> He said I did not hang around long enough. After all the money I put in him, that hurt.



If he digs out under the fence and leaves you, you going to be able to hold it together?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> If he digs out under the fence and leaves you, you going to be able to hold it together?



He paw promised me that he was not leaving Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

He might look at a Dog house or two while he is gone though.


----------



## KyDawg

Why is Jimmy Sexton out there feeding Odell Portehouse Steak? Thats is better than the hamburger steak that I had for supper.


----------



## riprap

Loren Greene and that alpo not getting it done.


----------



## KyDawg

All of us around here love that Dawgs, I just cant understand why he would think about leaving this neighborhood.


----------



## KyDawg

Talking about biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## riprap

He looking for more respect.


----------



## riprap

Not sure if he wants to go to Texas. Remember how relentless Buford T. Justice was. Be a lot of suspensions until needed for his new buddies.


----------



## KyDawg

With the stable he has started here, I dont care if he leaves or not.


----------



## KyDawg

I had good Dawgs in the 90's and I will have some in 2030.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I miss DDW/DM. He taking it real hard.


----------



## riprap

Saban making a few calls to state and local law enforcement to seal the deal.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Saban making a few calls to state and local law enforcement to seal the deal.



Prolly loooking for an escort out of town.


----------



## riprap

Be like the 4 horseman trying to get out of the Omni after breaking dusty Rhodes' leg.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. It is so cold here I feel like I am at the Liberty Bowl.


----------



## riprap

It use to be warm at the capitol one bowl. Now those days are gone.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip, Odell said a new heated Dog house for Christmas would be nice.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ressaca.


----------



## KyDawg

If we lose this Gator Bowl on a late interception, CMG might slug the opposing player.


----------



## KyDawg

Uga used to hold the record for playing in the most different bowl games, that was before they changed Bowl names like I change socks.


----------



## riprap

Sooooo, I guess no definite word on saban today. Probably best anyways. Keep em guessing saban, you got em right where you want them. Go Dawgs! Our coach is staying!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

http://news.yahoo.com/sister-deadly-shooting-over-bama-loss-234944703--spt.html


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/sister-deadly-shooting-over-bama-loss-234944703--spt.html



Hey Rip wasn't that gal in the photo Miss Alabama several years ago?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip wasn't that gal in the photo Miss Alabama several years ago?



I think she was in the running until the swimsuit competition. I see why I left the bama bandwagon. I wasn't packing enough heat.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

No Bacon today, I forget I had to put it back in the Fridge for a day after the cure was done, before I put it on the smoker, but tomorrow for sure.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Saban and Richt staying!


----------



## KyDawg

Heard Saban got Lake Wiess, Guntersville, Dauphin Island and Huntsville. Man could make a fortune moving trailers over there right now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cairo Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Washington County.


----------



## KyDawg

Think the Bulldogs will beat Nebraska.


----------



## KyDawg

The Gator Bowl will be some good game expierence for Mason either way.


----------



## KyDawg

I got no idea what out defense will do, odds are it wont be good.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, on a windy Saturday. Trying to smoke Bacon but the is wind makes it tough. Wind cant whip a Dawg though.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs smoking bacon in the wind!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs smoking bacon in the wind!



It is smelling good Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on a rainy Sat in the peach state!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope it rains in the Dome tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South where it is Warm.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish Rip was here, I would fix him up a nice plate of fried Chicken Livers and Gizzards.


----------



## brownceluse

Rip may be a yankee Charlie since he dont eat livers.... Hes still a DGD Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Rip may be a yankee Charlie since he dont eat livers.... Hes still a DGD Go Dawgs!



He aint never et any of mine though Jeff, I think I could convert him.


----------



## KyDawg

Bacon sitting on the table looking good, until Odell grabbed a slab.


----------



## brownceluse

Go liver eating Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for not eating liver. Go bama for being back full force on the forum. Not sure what happened.


----------



## riprap

All I can say is one of the greatest 10 minutes in college football happened the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Did anybody else see a story bout a bunch of UF freshmen transferring?


----------



## brownceluse

I did.. All on the O side of the ball too. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Did anybody else see a story bout a bunch of UF freshmen transferring?



I saw that. It was like 5 or 6. Wonder what's going on there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gainsville Fl.!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Dawgs. I got some bacon to slice.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Dawgs. I got some bacon to slice.



I'll pm with my address.


----------



## KyDawg

I will bring you some if I ever get back that way.


----------



## classicdawg27

*Go Dawgs!!!*


----------



## riprap

Welcome classic!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and welcome to the fire to our newest member!


----------



## KyDawg

Welcome classic, dont be a stranger. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Have a slice Rip


----------



## brownceluse

Looks good Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Looks good Charlie!



Come on by for supper Jeff, we are fying some up with some grits and eggs and biscuits and gravy.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Come on by for supper Jeff, we are fying some up with some grits and eggs and biscuits and gravy.



How come y'all didn't order livers at nightmare bbq?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Come on by for supper Jeff, we are fying some up with some grits and eggs and biscuits and gravy.



On the way!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> How come y'all didn't order livers at nightmare bbq?



Gotta do something with all this Bacon Rip.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Gotta do something with all this Bacon Rip.



I mean last year. Did they not offer it is why you burned it down?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I mean last year. Did they not offer it is why you burned it down?



No, it was more the T Town connection.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> No, it was more the T Town connection.



I had a hard time eating myself.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I had a hard time eating myself.



There was another guy there that day too Rip, but I cant remember his name. Not Jeff but somebody else.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That's an oldy Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold night in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Did anybody else see a story bout a bunch of UF freshmen transferring?



Looks like another is gone.


Tyler Murphy to transfer from Florida

Posted by John Taylor on December 15, 2013, 4:37 PM EST

AP
In a move that’s been rumored over the past 24 hours or so, Florida has lost yet another player to transfer.  This time, though, it’s a “starter” who’s leaving the football building.

The program announced in a tweet posted to its Twitter account Sunday afternoon that Tyler Murphy “will look for an opportunity to play somewhere else next year.”  Murphy graduated from the school Saturday.

Because he will have his degree in hand, Murphy will be permitted to play immediately at any school to which he decides to transfer, including one at the FBS level.

After starter Jeff Driskel suffered a season-ending injury in the third game of the year, Murphy went on to start the next six games.  Murphy’s own injury issues forced him out of the last three games of the season.

Murphy was a two-star member of the Gators’ 2010 recruiting class, rated as the No. 10 player at any position in the state of Connecticut.  The six games he started in 2013 were the only ones he started during his four years in Gainesville.

Share this:
Twitter37
Permalink 8 Comments  Latest Stories in: Florida Gators, Rumor Mill, Southeastern Conference, Top Posts
  Email


----------



## brownceluse

The news just keeps on getting better out of Gainsvilee I know CMR is happy happy happy! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That's an oldy Jeff.



Still one of my all time favorites...


----------



## KyDawg

Last one out turn off the lights.


----------



## brownceluse

Couldnt happen to a better program... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder if this is a case of him running people off to get more schollys or people fed up with the direction they are going in?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the recruiting trail. Lets get our 3 stars, that Bama did not want.


----------



## brownceluse

They dont fit the new system coming in. Funny thing is I dont think they fit in the Pease system either.... Works for me though. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang that is an ugly AVY, didn't you use to have a Waylon one or summpin?


----------



## Bitteroot

Non Dawgs can bite me......


Go Dawgs in Sugar Valley Ga!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dang that is an ugly AVY, didn't you use to have a Waylon one or summpin?



I did he's still on the hard drive... maybe he'll make a return before to long.. Go Dawgs!!! I think the guy in my avatar is jet jockey...


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> Non Dawgs can bite me......
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs in Sugar Valley Ga!!!



Go Dawgs brother!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Waylon was what you had when I was somebody else.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Waylon was what you had when I was somebody else.



I'm still not convinced you are who you say you are....


----------



## rhbama3

Just makin' the rounds and wanted to say GO Dawgs, beat Nebraska!
SEC! SEC! SEC!


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Robert, I aint real.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I'm still not convinced you are who you say you are....



I actually live in a trailer in Mcrae Ga. Rip knows where that is, he watched some TV there one night.


----------



## KyDawg

I see Gregg lurking Brown.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Robert, I aint real.



Well, then who was that we had dinner with in Tifton?


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Well, then who was that we had dinner with in Tifton?



Think they called him Red or summpin like that.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Think they called him Red or summpin like that.



Naw, I was on a dove shoot with Ol' Red last Thursday. You got more hair than he does.


----------



## KyDawg

I am glad rh finally cleared that one up. After 3 years.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I actually live in a trailer in Mcrae Ga. Rip knows where that is, he watched some TV there one night.



I wonder if the world travel inn  is still in business?  They got some odd channels on tv.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I wonder if the world travel inn  is still in business?  They got some odd channels on tv.



Rip that is one post I will never forget, I am laughing now thinking about it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McRae Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lee County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky this fine morning!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets.  Only 14 more days of this stupid avatar.


----------



## tcward

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets.  Only 14 more days of this stupid avatar.



Like I said before, just keep it because you will need it next year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on another cold day in the blugrass.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Go Lane Kiffen. The process at work to take bama's money and destroy the program.


----------



## KyDawg

They better keep him off the recruiting trail.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> They better keep him off the recruiting trail.



I think he's taking over recruiting for a bit just before taking the Florida job.


----------



## KyDawg

Well he might get by with it in Bamer.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Well he might get by with it in Bamer.



He has been informed that part of the process is you can get away with anything as long as you win titles.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder if he will bring Monte.


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## KyDawg

Uh oh, I gotta go.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if he will bring Monte.



Important people have an entourage.


----------



## riprap

Probably package deal.


----------



## KyDawg

Bamer Mods scare me Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Bamer Mods scare me Rip.



He's a fair mod and understands humor. I can't say that for the rest of them fellers. They get mad when you agree with them. They got a close relationship with CNS.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I was kidding Rip, rh is one of the good guys.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Nitram4891 said:


> Go Jackets.  Only 14 more days of this stupid avatar.





Grrrrrrrr. .


----------



## riprap

I'm ready for pollen and crappie fishing.


----------



## Nitram4891

GO JACKETS!  Mornin Six!  Roll Tidez!


----------



## riprap

Need to get pumped for these bowl games. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Been in Music City all day. I was checking out the accomodations, to be sure they would meet the Techies expectations. I think they will like the Red Roof Inns.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Been in Music City all day. I was checking out the accomodations, to be sure they would meet the Techies expectations. I think they will like the Red Roof Inns.



I'm going to miss them playing on a blue field?


----------



## KyDawg

I dont know how the Techies and the Rebels are going to get along. I am afraid one of those guys from Atlanta might pull a pocket protector on one of dem guys Form Ole Miss, and the Rebel will have a knife.


----------



## riprap

They say tech travels well. You think music city can hold them? I think some going to make the drive over from graceland.


----------



## riprap

I would advise some of the huskers to stop in McRae to spend the night. I can hook them up with a discount at world travel inn.


----------



## riprap

Brown was in charge of audio/video there.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I would advise some of the huskers to stop in McRae to spend the night. I can hook them up with a discount at world travel inn.



A nice play to stay with all the latest Hollywood hits.


----------



## riprap

Might be an ncaa  violation to stay there.


----------



## KyDawg

Heard today that half of the Tech fans plan to drive up the day of the game. The other 6 are staying at the Hampton Inn on West end.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Heard today that half of the Tech fans plan to drive up the day of the game. The other 6 are staying at the Hampton Inn on West end.








Good one Charlie !! (see sigline)


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good one Charlie !! (see sigline)



 Go Dawgs and leave Charlie alone!!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Heard today that half of the Tech fans plan to drive up the day of the game. The other 6 are staying at the Hampton Inn on West end.



That's real clever Charlie!  

Go Jackets.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Dawgs, Martin and Quack and 6.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Dawgs, Martin and Quack and 6.



Afternoon Charlie!

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dawson Georgia.


----------



## riprap

What's a juco? Is that like Tae kwon do?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> What's a juco? Is that like Tae kwon do?



Juco signs Jucos.


----------



## KyDawg

Cant wait for Jeff to bring Waylon back.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Cant wait for Jeff to bring Waylon back.



Jennings? 

Merle Haggard coming to Villa Rica.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Jennings?
> 
> Merle Haggard coming to Villa Rica.



Anybody other than that half naked fat man he got up there now Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Jennings?
> 
> Merle Haggard coming to Villa Rica.



He might stay in McRae Rip.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Anybody other than that half naked fat man he got up there now Rip.



That guy scares me. If he ever went to McRae he's be a visitor and on his way quickly.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> A nice play to stay with all the latest Hollywood hits.



For some reason I get the feeling poo and angie work there:





pOo Patel
Created on 02/15/06




The town is quite, pleasant, and small. Great places nearby to eat. The desk manager Poo was a very polite and caring person. Great hospitality room service was magnificent. I would love to go back to this place again. 


























	Write a comment ... 


Angie



Angie
Created on 02/15/06




I enjoyed my visit at this place. Very nice rooms, pleasant smell. Smoking and non- smoking rooms for all of my family. Great hospitality. Room had microwave and refrigerators also FREE HBO thats always a plus. Plenty of channels for my kids to flip through. They were wanting to stay another night. Friendly and quite town. The stay was pleasant. Looking forward to going back again.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip I liked the part about the Kids wanting to stay  another night.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip I liked the part about the Kids wanting to stay  another night.



Plenty of channels for my kids to flip through


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed out into the Madness of Christmas shopping.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed out into the Madness of Christmas shopping.



NOOOO! Just buy from amazon what they can bring to your house in the next day or two. Santa coming in a brown or white box truck to my house.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed out into the Madness of Christmas shopping.





riprap said:


> NOOOO! Just buy from amazon what they can bring to your house in the next day or two. Santa coming in a brown or white box truck to my house.



Listen to the man, Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Back from you know where. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Back from you know where. Go Dawgs.



7 hrs?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip you need to start hunting in Telfair County and you could stay at that nice motel, and you not be so lonesome.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That brings back some old memories Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, but not to ShOpryland.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That brings back some old memories Jeff.



I thought you'd like it...


----------



## brownceluse

Waylon was an outlaw thats for sure....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Waylon was an outlaw thats for sure....



So was,..... uh better not bring that up.


----------



## jw23033

get off this thread if u aint a dawg fan!!!


----------



## KyDawg

New Guy running this now Brown.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs. Hope that dont make the new boss mad.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> New Guy running this now Brown.



Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning Dawgs on a beautiful Friday in the Bluegrass. You too 6.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Worth County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

Happy Holidays my fellow Dawgs!

Let's knock the corn out of them huskers!


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas Silver.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas Silver.



Same to you, sir! 

I guess I need to wish them trolls happy holidays, too.

Happy Holidays to the #1 trolls on GON forum!


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> Same to you, sir!
> 
> I guess I need to wish them trolls happy holidays, too.
> 
> Happy Holidays to the #1 trolls on GON forum!



Whats up with happy holidays silver? You wont get looked down on like Phil Robertson around here... Merry Christmas and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap

Merry Christmas! We have holidays all year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip and Jeff, Merry Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg

I love Bacon. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Maybe I'll be able to smell some Monday with that north wind.


----------



## KyDawg

Bamer done suspended thier 5th string running back Rip.


----------



## riprap

Kiffen done came in there and laid down the law!


----------



## riprap

I wonder what some of them guys do when I don't post?


----------



## riprap

It's like they have an alarm.

 I like ripper. He got tired of it. He hunts on the ground too. Real hunter. Stands are for people who like to surf the web.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, yall running out of time to Christmas shop.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Bamers Miss Rip when he dont


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McRae Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip must be be at deer camp by himself tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Got kinda rough up here, the wife and I had to go in to the basement. Weren't nothing else to do so I went thru the freezer and found some chicken livers I didn't know I had. Think I will fry them up.


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs visiting in laws in north Carolina.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs and Trolls.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

I want to be a part of that winningness.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Merry Christmas from the MON !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Vanderbilt.



Aubarn.... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Brown done been in some of the upscale neigborhoods in T Town. Were they gated, and how did you get through?


----------



## KyDawg

Odell finally got his Christmas tree in his house, I didn't think it would ever fit.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown done been in some of the upscale neigborhoods in T Town. Were they gated, and how did you get through?



 Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Well, here we go with the suspensions.. I don't know if Harvey Clemons if worth the drama.... http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...ia-suspensions-gator-bowl-josh-harvey-clemons 

Go Dawgs - ready for some football


----------



## KyDawg

Dont see how the secondary could get any worse than it is. I would send JHC packing.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Brown and ky  are bama  and Saban  obsessed haters.  It's unhealthy. Stop now.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

I remember the last time bama  was at the sugar bowl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Happy Birthday "6" !!!!!!!!  



Roll Tidezzzzzzzzz !!!!!!  



Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas !!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Merry Christmas fellars and Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Peace on Earth and good Will toward Men. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Merry Christmas to all.......Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Merry Christmas. Go Dawgs for another good read to the forum.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

They may not change back.


----------



## KyDawg

I think they look good with those Avy's


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Gator Bowl not far off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> You and Martin only have to wear that nasty avatar for 3 more dayzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## riprap

I'm ready for grand ole opry bowl.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm ready for grand ole opry bowl.



I think we could rent a JLG and see it from here Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Surely they didn't type this with a straight face:






Score Your Tickets Now to the 16th Annual Franklin American Mortgage Music City Bowl! 




Tickets are moving quickly! Don't miss the Ole Miss Rebels take on the Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets on December 30 in Music City.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip they were giving Music City Bowl tickets away on a radio station contest down in Nashville today, first prize was 2 free tickets, 2nd prize was 4 free tickets.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is chewing up his Christmas Toy. I bought him a rubber Tiger.


----------



## KyDawg

ODell said he had just as soon whup Smokey as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell dont like fake coon Dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

What is a Crimson Tide and has anybody ever seen one? Got to be the worst name for a College football team ever.


----------



## KyDawg

I can just see people in T Town saying, "Yall remember when that Crimson Tide came thru here back in 29"


----------



## KyDawg

Mothers in Alabama used to tell thier Children, before they left for school. "be sure and watch out for a Crimson Tide today"


----------



## KyDawg

That was thier 12 yo Children on the way to the 1st grade.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> What is a Crimson Tide and has anybody ever seen one? Got to be the worst name for a College football team ever.



Somebody got a cut and put washing powders on it.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Somebody got a cut and put washing powders on it.



Can you surf on a tide when it is rolling Rip?


----------



## KyDawg

Will the tide roll when you tell it to, or does it all depend on the moon phase?


----------



## KyDawg

What does an Elephant have to do with the what color the Tide is.


----------



## KyDawg

Why does a team named Tigers have an Eagle as a mascot?


----------



## KyDawg

I s a Volunteer the person the guy that agrees to to do the first robbery?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I s a Volunteer the person the guy that agrees to to do the first robbery?



The volunteer is that mutt from the pound.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Why does a team named Tigers have an Eagle as a mascot?



I bet Jefferson Davis is not happy about a bear at ole miss.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Will the tide roll when you tell it to, or does it all depend on the moon phase?



They do as they told!

You think they learned a lesson from the last sugar bowl.


----------



## KyDawg

What is a Commodore ?


----------



## KyDawg

Does an Elephant forget about one of those directional teams from Louisiana beating you?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> What is a Commodore ?



Dawg Killer

or 

Fancy word for toilet.


----------



## KyDawg

Why would anybody name a team for a Chicken. I bet a chicken could not even survive a Crimson Tide.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Why would anybody name a team for a Chicken. I bet a chicken could not even survive a Crimson Tide.



Chicken fighting has took the place of pro wrestling in tide country.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> What is a Commodore ?





riprap said:


> Dawg Killer
> 
> or
> 
> Fancy word for toilet.


----------



## KyDawg

Like anybody at Florida would touch a live Gator.


----------



## KyDawg

We need a few more cats is the SEC, we only got 4 I think.


----------



## KyDawg

I used to shoot marbles with an Aggie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Like anybody at Florida would touch a live Gator.



When they do their arms like that, is that pac-man?


----------



## riprap

It's not fair that the Tigers had to play the Tigers and Eagles.


----------



## riprap

What is it with Alabama? Tigers/Eagle-Elephant/crimson tide?

We need Dawgs/leg irons.


----------



## KyDawg

We need to let Clemson and Pittsburgh in and then we could  have a feline division.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> What is it with Alabama? Tigers/Eagle-Elephant/crimson tide?
> 
> We need Dawgs/leg irons.



We need to get a Mule deer as a mascot, that would make bout as much sense as the bama teams.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> We need to get a Mule deer as a mascot, that would make bout as much sense as the bama teams.



Armadillo. Maybe possum. That's what CMR is playing while obama in office.


----------



## KyDawg

Some teams just cant live with one name so they gotta have 2, like Yellow Jackets, ramblings Wrecks. Or plainsmen, War eagle, Tigers. Just waiting on somebody to say War Eagle is a battle cry. Why would they cry in battle? Guess I would too if we just had two 1 in a millions in two games.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Some teams just cant live with one name so they gotta have 2, like Yellow Jackets, ramblings Wrecks. Or plainsmen, War eagle, Tigers. Just waiting on somebody to say War Eagle is a battle cry. Why would they cry in battle? Guess I would too if we just had two 1 in a millions in two games.



1 in a million. Maybe they'll play the oak ridge boys after each game.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Go hallmark channel, PLEASE.


----------



## KyDawg

The wife did not like the rooster tails I bought her for Christmas.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Duluth.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga where I'll spend the next week!


----------



## riprap

Raleys  going to be closed.


----------



## KyDawg

Is Dreamland back in business yet in Duluth?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs at dreamland n t town


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Is Dreamland back in business yet in Duluth?



The website says they looking into other locations. I think they looking to move north.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga where I'll spend the next week!





riprap said:


> Raleys  going to be closed.





Gimme a holla !!!  Yep Raley's closed.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a holla !!!  Yep Raley's closed.



I'm sure Usry's will be open..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a holla !!!  Yep Raley's closed.



I was just guessing but I remembered them being closed around Christmas and New Years.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout ready for the gtor Bowl. Time to whup Nebraska again.


----------



## riprap

I'm ready for the hunka hunka burnin love bowl tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg

That Belk Hudson bowl was pretty good.


----------



## riprap

Jackets vs the bears. Who's meeting at dreamland in Norcross with me for this war!!!???


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I miss the roll tide every day thread.


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> I miss the roll tide every day thread.



Yup!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, was down in Nashville today watching the Techies tailgating, only problem is they were at the Vanderbilt stadium instead of LP field.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, was down in Nashville today watching the Techies tailgating, only problem is they were at the Vanderbilt stadium instead of LP field.



I thought they were in Oxford. Looked like an Ole Miss home game.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I thought they were in Oxford. Looked like an Ole Miss home game.



Downtown Nashville looked like that too Rip. Most Techs fans I saw were around a street hawker selling pocket protectors.


----------



## Bitteroot

SEC....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and I support CMR!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, hope yall have a safe and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Fire CPJ !!!


----------



## riprap

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire CPJ !!!



That's the spirit.

 I support winning!


----------



## KyDawg

Keep CPJ, yall might luck up and get a good one if yall fire him.


----------



## riprap

Instead of a play sheet covering his mouth calling plays he needs to use it when they come off the field. He would make a good rapper.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Duke is killing A&M.


----------



## KyDawg

Last post of the year Dawgs???


----------



## KyDawg

Lou Holtz just said that UGA  was starting a new Qback named Manson.


----------



## Bitteroot

Charles Manson?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Go Big Red









ooops wrong thread


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Happy New Year even the bammers!


----------



## KyDawg

Hate to say this, but my confidence in CMR is fading.


----------



## KyDawg

Not many happy Dawhs around here today. Why would you waste a challenge on that safety? If I could tell from Ky, that it was clearly not a safety, could they not have figured that out in J'Ville. All we did was stop the clock, loose a TO, let them see our defensive alignment and score 7. Right or wrong I put that on coaching.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Not many happy Dawhs around here today. Why would you waste a challenge on that safety? If I could tell from Ky, that it was clearly not a safety, could they not have figured that out in J'Ville. All we did was stop the clock, loose a TO, let them see our defensive alignment and score 7. Right or wrong I put that on coaching.



It's getting old Ky. 5 star players 2 star coaches.


----------



## KyDawg

You aint near as old as I am Rip, you just type Old. Thought I had forgot that one didn't you?


----------



## KyDawg

That Gator Bowl had to be absolutely the worse broadcast I have seen since TV went to color, teririble announcers, repeating the obvious, inept camera work, and it looked like we were sitting in the cheap seats.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs just wait until next year!!


----------



## KyDawg

Spent most of my life doing that Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Spent most of my life doing that Jeff. Go Dawgs.



Only seen the 4th quarter i was smoking a pork loin in the mon but i had a bad feeling and it proved to be true. Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

It was ugly Jeff, glad you were distracted.


----------



## brownceluse

Looking forward to the g day game... Seen some post on other sites talking bad about Mason. Some of the ones posting were the same ones wanting AM out and him. Our fan base can be rediculous some times... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Mason looked gun shy today, hope he can get over that.


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Looking forward to the g day game... Seen some post on other sites talking bad about Mason. Some of the ones posting were the same ones wanting AM out and him. Our fan base can be rediculous some times... Go Dawgs!



All fan bases can be ridiculous at times. Happy new year brown. May 2014 bring many blessings your way.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> All fan bases can be ridiculous at times. Happy new year brown. May 2014 bring many blessings your way.



You too brother and good luck in your bowl game!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Mason looked gun shy today, hope he can get over that.



I thought he done pretty well for his second game.  He didn't get cupcakes like most qb's do starting  out.  It wasn't his fault they were dropping passes.  Murray has had for years worth of running for his life.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Mason sucks like AM!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Mason sucks like AM!



 He'll leave with as many sec championships as AM.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> He'll leave with as many sec championships as AM.



Not sure about that I'll let you know after the G day game when I can evvaluate him more... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well I have to be honest. I was very dissapointed with the 2013 season. Lots of injuries, but nothing says that we wont go thru that again next year. I just keep hoping. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well I have to be honest. I was very dissapointed with the 2013 season. Lots of injuries, but nothing says that we wont go thru that again next year. I just keep hoping. Go Dawgs.



After the 10RC game I knew we were in for what we ended up with. The Vandy loss was the only game that I thought we shouldnt have lost. Now, the fire Richt and Bobo thumpers will never be satisfied and thats ok because they dont sign the checks anyway. My hope as a lifetime Dawg is we stay healthy next year and have lady luck smile on us a little. I cant wait for me and my boy to go watch a few practice's this spring and summer and catch a few baseball game's in Athens! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Well we are undefeated right now. McCarron just threw an interception.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## riprap

A well prepared team that gives it 100 percent is about all you can ask for.  We don't do that but those two teams playing on espn are.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> A well prepared team that gives it 100 percent is about all you can ask for.  We don't do that but those two teams playing on espn are.



It will always be that way as long as Bobo is calling plays, and Richt is the head coach.


----------



## riprap

The dawg fans who do not support the staff are the problem.  Get behind cmr and the titles will come.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> The dawg fans who do not support the staff are the problem.  Get behind cmr and the titles will come.



Ttiles require some luck. But getting behind CMR would help things. His team did pretty well last year and ran across some tough luck this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

What in the world is going on in New Orleans?


----------



## riprap

Those two teams are light years ahead of us.


----------



## brownceluse

Bama choked! Aj talked trash and got thumped. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Who wants Kirby smart now?  Todd Grantham is in his head The uga o line took  the bama o line to the new Orleans golden corral.


----------



## KyDawg

Alabama and Georgia have let the SEC down.


----------



## brownceluse

Saban sucks Richt rocks Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting ready for some sub zero weather.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope we let Green return kicks next year. Maybe we wont be 118th in the nation if we do.


----------



## brownceluse

Wesley green will be returning kicks next year he is a freak returning punts. He will comit to the G. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Just remember y'all wanted to fire Bobo! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> We suck. Roll Tide.



keep your head up But, yes y'all suck Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hope we let Green return kicks next year. Maybe we wont be 118th in the nation if we do.



Need another 12 years to get that ironed out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I dont wont to get fired.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I dont wont to get fired.



Charlie,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I dont wont to get fired.



 Me and the fire the coaches lynch mob have the power.  We even affect the outcome of some games with our negative attitude.  Go Dawgs for powerful forum members.


----------



## KyDawg

I think the guy that burnt the flag after the Gator bowl took it to a new low. I get as upset as anyone over losses, but burning our flag?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg, Bill Stanfield was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont thnik anybody can play defense anymore, must be these new rules, where you cant hit anybody.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think the guy that burnt the flag after the Gator bowl took it to a new low. I get as upset as anyone over losses, but burning our flag?



Anybody that would burn the UGA flag was never a fan. Go Dawgs and lets get behind Richt and the boys in Athens!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont think I like these new rules, but if they keep players from getting hurt, I guess thats okay, I just dont see any less injuries.


----------



## KyDawg

Bad time of year for UGA football fans.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Richt is my coach!


----------



## KyDawg

Horace King was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Erk would have been a Richt supporter too!


----------



## KyDawg

Erk was a DGD. Yall ever heard bout the time he brought a rattlesnake to practice at Southern?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Horace King was a DGD.



  It's that the same Horace king that you see around LaGrange?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Erk was a DGD. Yall ever heard bout the time he brought a rattlesnake to practice at Southern?



No, lets hear it Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Erk was a DGD. Yall ever heard bout the time he brought a rattlesnake to practice at Southern?


Our high school coach brought a bullet to practice one time.  He also said only one wears the crown when the grass turned brown. He was fired after one season.  We had 3 head coaches in four years.  Change is good.


----------



## KyDawg

Erk Got hold of a rattlesnake and had it de fanged some kinda way, he called all the player up around a table and got them close. Then he threw the Ratller out on the table and the players knocked each other down getting away from it. In different words than I will use here, ERK told them that was what they should do if anybody ever offered them any dope.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Erk Got hold of a rattlesnake and had it de fanged some kinda way, he called all the player up around a table and got them close. Then he threw the Ratller out on the table and the players knocked each other down getting away from it. In different words than I will use here, ERK told them that was what they should do if anybody ever offered them any dope.


Good story Charlie. Erk was a DGD and my all time favorite dawg! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Could use more like him today Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Could use more like him today Jeff.



Dont think the gene pool supports men like that anymore, but I hope I'm wrong. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

He used to butt heads with players with his bare head against thier helments, till his wife made him quit.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie! Charlie is a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

My next years are running out. Hope we fix it this spring.


----------



## KyDawg

Love my Dawgs Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Love my Dawgs Jeff.



I know you do! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

Fixin to get very cold up here. Think I am going to bring Odell in the house. I will hide him somewhere.


----------



## brownceluse

Mine dont even want to outside to go to the bathroom. Go Dawgs and wait till next year!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell dont  behave very good in the house.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie why dont you ride down in April and we'll go catch the G day game? Bring odell too


----------



## KyDawg

I am going to be down that way in April for my 50th year class reunion, that might work out Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Good deal I'll hold you to it like Muddy holds me to his elk meat.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Muddy said he was getting hungry Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

I cant believe I have been out of high school 50 years.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddy has been hungry for a long time I'm starting to feel bad.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!  Howdy fellers!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good to see you John stay warm up there and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Howdy John.  If I go to guntersville again this year I've got to stop by.  You are all Dawg  when you're a dawg in Alabama.


----------



## John Cooper

Yep Brownie it spossed to be cool up here for the next few days!!!!!!!

Come on by Rip ...... I am all Dawg!!!!!! Born in the old Saint Marys hospital (Charlie will remember it) went to church with my Grandmother at the Millage Ave. Baptist church ....... heck I been a Dawg all my life........ lol


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been John, Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie you know how it is....... work, family and life mostly ...... how is every body doing?


----------



## brownceluse

Doing good John watching the Dukes of Hazard marathon with the kids. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Lol...... I remember those days...... have fun!!!!!!!!  They grow up way to fast.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## riprap

21 and dropping in Lithia Springs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!  THWGA


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Nitram you still mad?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!! Cold cold cold....... bbrrrrr


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on a cold Jan night!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Aubrun let the SEC down.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Aubrun let the SEC down.



At least I got to hear out fight song music in the NC game.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Those NC ball caps look like Smokey and the Bandit quality.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for a high gas bill  this month.


----------



## riprap

My gt  friends have switched from gt/ bama to gt/ Fla state/acc power.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, warming up here, got up to 19 today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Nitram you still mad?



Nah...u mad bro??? 

Go Jackets.  THWGA


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Nah...u mad bro???
> 
> Go Jackets.  THWGA



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Nice sig line Matt......


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> Nice sig line Matt......



Thanks for telling him I'll go ahead and tell him it's been that way for over a week.... Gooooooo Daaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwggggggggggggggggsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff is it just my imagination or did bamer lose thier last 2 games.


----------



## KyDawg

Fried Chicken livers, gravy and biscuits for supper tonight Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah but yall got all dem 5 stars, all we get is 3 stars.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yeah but yall got all dem 5 stars, all we get is 3 stars.



I remember Ed McMahon  only gave out 4 stars.


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs on a cool sunny day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Morning Dawgs on a cool sunny day in the Bluegrass.



I just seen what you ate last night. Tough times in the bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

I hate winter weather when deer season is over go Dawgs......


----------



## KyDawg

Muddy, you got your finger on that red button?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Muddy, you got your finger on that red button?



You want to fire everybody.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You want to fire everybody.



Nah, just some Bamer fans.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Muddy, you got your finger on that red button?



Yes I do.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Nah, just some Bamer fans.



Don't know where some of them went.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff when is the G-Day game?


----------



## brownceluse

Sometime in April you coming?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff when is the G-Day game?



Is that in Australia?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Is that in Australia?



Futbol


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Sometime in April you coming?



According to what the date is?


----------



## riprap

April is for fishing.


----------



## KyDawg

April showers bring may Flowers. And Hope.


----------



## riprap

Welcome to ttown coach kiffen.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down round Tifton.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Gt and Bama on a two game losing skid. UGA just skidn'. Fire Richt/Saban/Johnson


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Yep.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat Clemscum!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell caught a Wolverine tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Well it looked like a Wolverine and it showed its teeth.


----------



## KyDawg

I think it might have been a Wolverine with the mange, cause it did not have a lot of hair.


----------



## KyDawg

After Odell jumped him he got skeered and acted like he was dead.


----------



## KyDawg

Had a long tail on it.


----------



## KyDawg

Wolverines got a long nose on them.


----------



## KyDawg

Bet Odell is the only dog that made a Wolverine play Poss......... uh I need to go check that thing again.


----------



## KyDawg

Wasn't necessarily a Wolverine but it looked like one.


----------



## KyDawg

I was gonna get it mounted, but it has a bad coat, must have been the mange.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell smells bad.


----------



## KyDawg

Heard Lakotas was gone.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting a top notch secondary Coach.


----------



## Bitteroot

Wooooot....... Rolllllllll Dawgs....!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Now old Polar Bear is over here. Sausage run in bout a month Gregg.


----------



## riprap

Kiffin to bama. Saban going to make them like it.


----------



## KyDawg

How does Kiffin not have a show cause?


----------



## Bitteroot

Can't wait Charlie!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Kiffin to bama. Saban going to make them like it.



I'm still trying to come to grips with it.


----------



## KyDawg

I was telling my wife tonight, that if a month ago some one had said Lane Kiffin would end up in Alabama, I would have gave them 25 to 1 odds.


----------



## Bitteroot

I would've taken them odds.... Who else is gonna run the bamalama nation when Saban comes to UGA?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I would've taken them odds.... Who else is gonna run the bamalama nation when Saban comes to UGA?



Yeah, you would also bet that a Possum lived in a breezeway.


----------



## KyDawg

Another milestone for the man that dont exist.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, you would also bet that a Possum lived in a breezeway.




They duz..... They duz.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> They duz..... They duz.....



Lived or died there?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

rhbama3 said:


> I'm still trying to come to grips with it.



Might work out if they keep him in the coaches box.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I was telling my wife tonight, that if a month ago some one had said Lane Kiffin would end up in Alabama, I would have gave them 25 to 1 odds.



Saban going the CMR route. Blame it on the assistants.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Lived or died there?



Never took a live possum to a vandalism.... Deaderns splatter better....


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning boys and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a fine Saturday afternoon in the Bluegrass.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

sgwaD oG.....


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, heard it was a rainy night in Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! I can't remember did Bama lose their bowl game?


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! I can't remember did Bama lose their bowl game?



We may never know.....


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> We may never know.....



Maybe one of them bammers will troll by and let us know...


----------



## brownceluse

If they did lose that would make Saban's record for his last two games 0-2. Not very good.


----------



## Silver Britches

Love my Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> Maybe one of them bammers will troll by and let us know...



Bammer trollers is bout as elusive as bigfeets and bald possums.....


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> If they did lose that would make Saban's record for his last two games 0-2. Not very good.



It's true. Very disappointed in the way the season ended. 
That makes 4 losses in the last 3 seasons so we are making some drastic changes to fix things.


----------



## KyDawg

Lame will fix everything Robert.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Lame will fix everything Robert.


Maybe. I havent seen a fist pump yet from a Bama fan yet about this hire.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Maybe. I havent seen a fist pump yet from a Bama fan yet about this hire.



Wonder how long it will be fore Lame and The Coach get into it?


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Tried to call my Louisville loving BIL and thank him for taking CTG earlier today, but he would not answer. He must know about him.


----------



## riprap

What happened to all the CTG supporters? Give him one more year!


----------



## KyDawg

Know it wont happen, but wish we could get Kirby, think the only way that happens, would kinda like the deal Jimbo had at FSU.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> What happened to all the CTG supporters? Give him one more year!



We're still here! Not one of us said we didnt want him gone..... Just that there was nothing you or any of us could do about it... Maybe Richts statement after the season was easy to understand now... Maybe the fact that Kirby has been talking to UGa for over two weeks means something too.. You just never know.... Go Dawgs in douglasville!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Know it wont happen, but wish we could get Kirby, think the only way that happens, would kinda like the deal Jimbo had at FSU.



Kirby will be coming home Charlie,, Mark it down I think the deal is pretty much done. oregron going to Bama....


----------



## KyDawg

Well one thing is for sure Jeff, if UGA wanted to keep CTG, they could have.


----------



## KyDawg

I dont think Vandy is going after Kirby from what I am hearing up here. But who knows.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well one thing is for sure Jeff, if UGA wanted to keep CTG, they could have.



Grantham will owe UGA around $400,000 a year until his contract is up. They will give that to Kirby. Grantham will kind of be the gift that keeps on giving. Smart not coming when we hired Grantham was a smart move at the time. All the crap with Richt at the time was part of it and Rodney Garner was the other. Not even gonna be about a coach in waiting either. Him and Bobo are very close.


----------



## brownceluse

Smarts at disney with the kids right now.. When vacation is over it will be anounced.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you are right Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hope you are right Jeff.



 I just read that to my wife.... Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs coming home.


----------



## brownceluse

RUMOR: Kentucky DB coach Derrick Ansley headed to UGA. He was a grad assistant for Kirby Smart at Bama, adding fuel to the Smart speculation 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If Kirby was Smart he would go to Athens.


----------



## brownceluse

It's a done deal.


----------



## KyDawg

If this is true I am going to cook Rip a big old chicken Liver dinner.


----------



## riprap

I marked all the mark it downs from this year. I CAN find them. I have done it before.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If this is true I am going to cook Rip a big old chicken Liver dinner.



I'm not coming! Mark it down.


----------



## KyDawg

I will deliver it then.


----------



## brownceluse

Bama will announce oregron tomorrow. Mark it down!


----------



## riprap

This has been a great off season so far.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Bama will announce oregron tomorrow. Mark it down!



Is that grass seed?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Is that grass seed?



Yes, Smart to anounce soon there after.....


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff dont make me come down there.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jeff dont make me come down there.


----------



## KyDawg

We will both deliver Rip's chicken liver supper.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We will both deliver Rip's chicken liver supper.


----------



## KyDawg

Wasn't Chip Kelly at Oregron?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Not Goats please.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Not Goats please.



Charlie Gooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwgggggggggggggggggggggggggsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

If Kirby takes the job Jeff, I will bring you a salty Ky Ham.


----------



## KyDawg

Bet we will lock this one before Kirby is at UGA.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If Kirby takes the job Jeff, I will bring you a salty Ky Ham.


 I like country ham!!!



KyDawg said:


> Bet we will lock this one before Kirby is at UGA.



This!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, see yall tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If Kirby takes the job Jeff, I will bring you a salty Ky Ham.



I get nasty livers and gets ham? He supported everybody.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CRIMINOLES

How many times can y'all put go dawgs on one thread ?? There ought to be a limit !!! Lol


----------



## MCBUCK

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs crim


----------



## riprap

Go coaches.


----------



## KyDawg

CRIMINOLES said:


> How many times can y'all put go dawgs on one thread ?? There ought to be a limit !!! Lol



We just getting started, just wait till we hire your D COOR.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Leon County Floriduh.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Nettie Ga!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Nettie Ga!



Who?


----------



## KyDawg

Never heard of Nettie either Muddy.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Never heard of Nettie either Muddy.



Jeff eatin' chicken quivers?


----------



## brownceluse

Nettie ga is between Cumming and Sugar Hill Ga. Used to be a nice place but progress ruined another small community in North ga. Only thing form the past left there you can reconize is Nettie Ga trailer sales. Also the trout hatchery is still open but surrounded by subdivisions. This is tonights history lesson. Charlie gives us one! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs on chestnut knob.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cherry Log Ga


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Bill Arp.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gratis Ga


----------



## Muddyfoots

Jeff, y'all need to get Rip saddled up in here. He's disturbing other threads.

Drainville was a good place for Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Jeff, y'all need to get Rip saddled up in here. He's disturbing other threads.
> 
> Drainville was a good place for Dawgs!



If he doesnt stop ban him....


----------



## rhbama3

Evening, Dawgs.
Just making the rounds. Hope y'all are staying dry. Been raining all evening down here in Sowega.


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Rh and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Dawgs.
> Just making the rounds. Hope y'all are staying dry. Been raining all evening down here in Sowega.



Go Dawgs in Eufaula out of the banks.


----------



## KyDawg

Vince said the first time he met Erk Russell hed had a beer in one hand and a cigar in the other, but he liked him and the rest is history. My history lesson for the night Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Not bad Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Eufaula out of the banks.


Whoa. I didnt realize there had been that much rain.


----------



## riprap

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa. I didnt realize there had been that much rain.



2ft high and rising. I just checked the levels. My buddy went over it today headed to Dothan. Lanier been over full for a few weeks now.


----------



## brownceluse

Got a bunch of rain Sat


----------



## riprap

We got tadpoles in the middle of the clear cut in Harris county.


----------



## KyDawg

My rain gauge floated away or sunk. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> My rain gauge floated away or sunk. Go Dawgs.



It made a lateral move to Louisville. You need a new one with deep pockets.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> It made a lateral move to Louisville. You need a new one with deep pockets.



Enjoy your 2 years in Louisville.


----------



## KyDawg

Night Dawgs.


----------



## gacowboy

Go DAWGS for a better season ! We have to get this Defense on track !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Defense will be better. Up is bout the only way they go though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I like change.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and thank you Will Friend!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Do it like Pruitt.


----------



## KyDawg

Last year it seemed like we held teams to 3rd and forever on many plays, and then, bam, they had a first down. I just hope we learn how to stop that from happening.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Do it like Pruitt.



You beat me to it. When I was little my grandparents had a trailer at Lake Weiss. It was near Pruitt's fish camp. I said "Do it Pruitt" every time we got there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie there is still hope!


----------



## riprap

What's happened to our bama friends. It's bad when RH is leading the pack in here.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> What's happened to our bama friends. It's bad when RH is leading the pack in here.



Probably just busy with work and stuff..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs in Tazewell....


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Probably just busy with work and stuff..... Go Dawgs!



Kiffin stew is hard to swallow.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Hamilton


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Kiffin stew is hard to swallow.



When the bammers arent happy with a new coach you know it's good for the rest of us...  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip corn is illegal in the northern zone.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder who we will get to replace Lakatos.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Wonder who we will get to replace Lakatos.



Pruitt, but he may hire another coach for lb


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip corn is illegal in the northern zone.



That's why I don't hunt there.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I told you Crim.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomas County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the Big Bend.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. It is cold.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Good to see one of the Colquitt County Coach's boys make it to the big time.


----------



## riprap

Tired of this cold. Hard for a concrete cutter to keep everything from freezing.


----------



## KyDawg

Cold aint no fun Rip. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

Another one for my bama room...


----------



## Bitteroot

Go frogs.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Ready to see our new defense.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Poulan Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting recruits.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Franklin County.


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on the Spring Game.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Wish JHC could get his stuff together. He has a world of talent and a half thimble full of sense.


----------



## KyDawg

Something going on in T Town. Summpin bout some tatoos.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Something going on in T Town. Summpin bout some tatoos.



Clay Travis trying to find somebody to read his website again.


----------



## KyDawg

Has went a little furhter than that now, Finebaum running pretty good with it currently.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Has went a little furhter than that now, Finebaum running pretty good with it currently.


Pic's of memorabilia signed by current players. Making something out of nothing again.


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe a one game suspension for the players involved, is what they are saying.


----------



## KyDawg

NCAA might say more.


----------



## riprap

I thought saban told the boys to stay away from ttown  menswear or vise versa.


----------



## KyDawg

They did not listen so Coach is in the clear.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont think this one will go away quietly, the hammer could really come down, some players could get as much as one game.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Dont think this one will go away quietly, the hammer could really come down, some players could get as much as one game.



That's better than a half, against Chattanooga St.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> That's better than a half, against Chattanooga St.



Could ruin thier season.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff, Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Cant pull for Denver, but if they win Knowshon will have a good game.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Cant pull for Denver, but if they win Knowshon will have a good game.



 Champ needs a ring. I enjoy watching Peyton.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs just Pruitt!


----------



## KyDawg

I enjoy watching Peyton lose.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the NFl sucks and so does Nascar!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Waycross Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jeff's country.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

Bill Goldberg was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Champ Bailey And Knowshon Moreno wer DGD's! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Reggie Ball was a DGD !!


----------



## molon labe

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reggie Ball was a DGD !!



Nothing like spiking the ball on 4th down to stop the clock...


----------



## riprap

Pruitt is a UGA legend.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reggie Ball was a DGD !!



Yes he was! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

molon labe said:


> Nothing like spiking the ball on 4th down to stop the clock...



I had forgot about that.


----------



## brownceluse

Again Ball was DGD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in da valley!!


----------



## brownceluse

Little Mikey Henderson was a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

Now I know why I hate pro football.


----------



## brownceluse

The NFL sucks just a bunch of rich thugs....


----------



## KyDawg

Calling them thugs is being nice Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

But Fans from the U will defend, cause they are used to it.


----------



## riprap

They were thugs WAY before the NFL.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> But Fans from the U will defend, cause they are used to it.



It just blows my mind what our society finds acceptable.... You can take the thug out of the ghetto but you cant take the ghetto out of the thug... Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

You got that right Jeff. It all comes from the destruction of the family, and the federal Gubbmint has actively led this destruction.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You got that right Jeff. It all comes from the destruction of the family, and the federal Gubbmint has actively led this destruction.



yes sir,,,


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. This is the only thread I am supposed to post in.


----------



## brownceluse

Dont worry about them Techies Charlie.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Just need football season to start.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Just need football season to start.



Only 218 days to go......
Thumbs up for the Dawg fan 3 doors down. He's got his "G" flag flying again. I reckon Pruitt's hire made him happy.


----------



## KyDawg

That seem like an awful long time. Reckon you could get them to move that up a few days. You do have mod powers.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Only 218 days to go......
> Thumbs up for the Dawg fan 3 doors down. He's got his "G" flag flying again. I reckon Pruitt's hire made him happy.


Only thing I hope is these fans dont think that the D is going to be lights out next year.... Expectations with Dawg fans can get silly at times myself inculded. Now that the dust has settled Im still pumped about the hire and know Pruitt will improve our D but I dont expect a miracle.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont expect a miracle either Jeff, but I would like to signs of improvement.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont expect a miracle either Jeff, but I would like to signs of improvement.



I have no doubt we will see improvement at all!!! Pruitt will improve our d and it will be seen when we play Cmescum, but no expecting a Saban D in the first year but we do have the talent for one... Google what the FSU players say about Pruitts D and how he simplifies it... I thinks that why they gave him a standing O when he walked in the room I think the players were ready for change like rip was....


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. I hated to see DDW/DM put yall in yalls place.


----------



## KyDawg

We dont have a place Rip, that is why people are trying to put us in one.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. I hated to see DDW/DM put yall in yalls place.



Nothing wrong with being humbled every once in a while... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Who is DDW/DM?


----------



## KyDawg

Aint never seen nobody put Brown in any place he didn't want to be.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Who is DDW/DM?



Dudley Do Worng, which his user name used to be david mills that why I call him Davey,,,


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Aint never seen nobody put Brown in any place he didn't want to be.


3 people have,,,, My Daddy, Momma and now the wife.... Go Dawgs I feel like I can whoop anybody on the internet....


----------



## brownceluse

brownceluse said:


> 3 people have,,,, My Daddy, Momma and now the wife.... Go Dawgs I feel like I can whoop anybody on the internet....



Also another future up and comer ny daughter...


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah she will put you in your place quick.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

Look who showed up.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Look who showed up.



We bammers need to all step back until the second week of September so y'all can talk about how y'all gonna win it all next season.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs bammers get quiet when they go 0-2 the last two games....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs bammers get quiet when they go 0-2 the last two games....



11-2 trumps 8-4 any day. It will next year too.


----------



## riprap

They are only thugs when they get arrested at uga.  Go  Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> 11-2 trumps 8-4 any day. It will next year too.



Slow down there hot rod I cant help it Richt didnt go 0-2 the last two games he coached and saban did. Go Dawgs and dont be a stranger because we were starting to think that you didnt have much to talk about with that 0-2 finish..... Chokelahoma


----------



## KyDawg

Yep but they got Lame over there now.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell howling again.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Odell howling again.



"I'm colddddddd!"


----------



## KyDawg

He should be. It is rough up here Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Just wanted to check in and say... GO DAWGS! 

It's cold down here too, KYDawg! You all stay warm.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Only thugs are at thUGA and that other term our rivals call us.


----------



## WickedTider

Its time for a "Your Paw Paws' Paw Paws' Paw Paw Bama thread"


----------



## KyDawg

Hello Tider.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

basketball dawgs 57, coots 42, go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys I have a good run but just tired of it. Charlie hold the fort down and keep the Go Dawgs threads alive and well! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs boys I have a good run but just tired of it. Charlie hold the fort down and keep the Go Dawgs threads alive and well! Go Dawgs!



Don't do it!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Don't do it!



Im going out with a bang!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Im going out with a bang!



Can't argue facts.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Can't argue facts.


----------



## alphachief

Always wondered what you guys posted about in this thread...you should rename it the Irrelevant Thread!


----------



## brownceluse

alphachief said:


> Always wondered what you guys posted about in this thread...you should rename it the Irrelevant Thread!



The only irrelevant posters are non Dawgs! Go Dawgs in the pan handle tonight!


----------



## riprap

They made this to keep me out of the other threads. It works...sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg

alphachief said:


> Always wondered what you guys posted about in this thread...you should rename it the Irrelevant Thread!



It was close alpha, we argued for days and it came down to 3 names, The Irrelevant thread, the FSU thread or the GO Dawg thread, and the first 2 were kinda redundant so we chose #3.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## alphachief

KyDawg said:


> It was close alpha, we argued for days and it came down to 3 names, The Irrelevant thread, the FSU thread or the GO Dawg thread, and the first 2 were kinda redundant so we chose #3.



Now thats funny!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia and North Florida.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to stay warm.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs having a real winter this year.


----------



## riprap

Global warming, I mean climate change, taking effect.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell scracthing at the door. I told him to stop it, it aint that cold.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Gonna be cold in the chalk mineZZZZZ  tonight !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy Mill, hows thing in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a Polar morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, eating catfish.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, eating catfish.



Now your talking. Put those livers to good use.


----------



## KyDawg

I caught these on shad guts Rip. You would enjoy them in your boat.


----------



## KyDawg

I feel an Odell rant coming on.


----------



## riprap

Noooo. It would be Captain D's if that's what it took.

 I bet odell went and picked him up a sawzall today.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a sunny if cold Saturday afternoon in Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs another good hire on the D side of the ball!


----------



## KyDawg

I do believe we will see an improved defense this year.


----------



## Bpruitt

What's the official professional forecast on the Dawgs next fall? I aint an expert but I think there will be some improvement. It's probably been beat to death on here but do yall think they will ever replace Richt? He is without a doubt very good,but I don't think he's one of the best.Not bashing,,Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Bpruitt said:


> What's the official professional forecast on the Dawgs next fall? I aint an expert but I think there will be some improvement. It's probably been beat to death on here but do yall think they will ever replace Richt? He is without a doubt very good,but I don't think he's one of the best.Not bashing,,Go Dawgs!!



Well, we've got the 247sports OC of the year and now we have a DC coming off a NC. If he can't get it done with these guys in a couple of years then...

We should contend for the east again as the east as a whole has some question marks with new QB's, coaches and struggling offenses. 

Go Dawgs and I'll be hoping for the best.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey we are undefeated right now.


----------



## Bpruitt

riprap said:


> Well, we've got the 247sports OC of the year and now we have a DC coming off a NC. If he can't get it done with these guys in a couple of years then...
> 
> We should contend for the east again as the east as a whole has some question marks with new QB's, coaches and struggling offenses.
> 
> Go Dawgs and I'll be hoping for the best.



That's kinda how I see it too,to me Richt is a excellent coach but he lacks that last little bit it takes to be great,hopeing for the best,but expecting a little improvement myself.


----------



## Bpruitt

KyDawg said:


> Hey we are undefeated right now.



Yep,that should last awhile!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Been thinking about going to that sports bar in Birmingham Jeff, just to see if dem old boys still around, I need a good light workout.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm sure them boys will be a little worse than before seeing as how we have 3 bammers on our staff now... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I didn't think about that, I better take Odell with me.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep them boys gonna be mad. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

Evening, Dawgs!
Just makin' the rounds.


----------



## KyDawg

Kinda quiet in here tonight Robert.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs just us regulars tonight


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Kinda quiet in here tonight Robert.


Once signing day passes, this forum will become a ghost town. However, the turkey forum should be getting chippy by then.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Once signing day passes, this forum will become a ghost town. However, the turkey forum should be getting chippy by then.



Cant be any worse than the waterfowl forum.....


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Once signing day passes, this forum will become a ghost town. However, the turkey forum should be getting chippy by then.



Well if Odell acts up, we could close it out in one night.


----------



## riprap

We got all kinds of smoke from Alabama today. Everything they got is coming to Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> We got all kinds of smoke from Alabama today. Everything they got is coming to Georgia.



Saban mad cause he aint on that train Rip.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Saban mad cause he aint on that train Rip.



 Uga DC would have been a step up.


----------



## KyDawg

All that property he bought on lake Burton gone to waste now.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Woot.....


----------



## brownceluse

Another good morning and Go Dawgs! Won't be long Charlie and this thread will be gone. I think this thread has been through more changes than any other Go Dawgs thread we've had... This one should be made a sticky when it's done....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Another good morning and Go Dawgs! Won't be long Charlie and this thread will be gone. I think this thread has been through more changes than any other Go Dawgs thread we've had... This one should be made a sticky when it's done....



It has seen a lot of thing change. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff I think we need to have one our old time pushes and shut this one down soon.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep we could wrap this up pretty quick lets wait and se if they fill the last coaching spot first.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in warm weather.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs going to the outlaws to eat a ham supper this evening Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoy that ham Jeff. 63 here today, gonna below 0 by Tuesday.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for more cold weather!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for more cold weather!



Just move up here and you wont say that anymore.


----------



## riprap

McRae going to get snow Tuesday night! I know a good place to stay down there. Kind of like a snow bunny resort.


----------



## KyDawg

Rip at least you will have some good entertainment.


----------



## brownceluse

No thanks rip McRae aint my first stop for a bunny resort....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> No thanks rip McRae aint my first stop for a bunny resort....



Aint Rips first trip there Brown.


----------



## riprap

It will be the closest place for snow and entertainment. I can't make it but I'll put in a good word.


----------



## KyDawg

Just dont turn the TV on Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

All of Rip's AVY's have corn in them.


----------



## KyDawg

What we gonna do with all dem running backs Jeff. Got 2 of the best in the country coming in.


----------



## riprap

At least one will be going pro.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> All of Rip's AVY's have corn in them.



That's just a bag.


----------



## brownceluse

Gonna hand them ball and hope at least one of our linemen get a block... Backfield will be as loaded as I can remember this year... I would like to see us land another Aj Green next year... It's beena while since we have landed a big time WR.... But we do have Mtichell, Scott Wesley, Rumph, Conley, and I hear talk of JJ Green being turned into a slot reciever so they can keep him on the field with all the depth at tb coming in... If Mason can manage the game it could be another great year on the O side... I thinkour D will be better too...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with some depth at RB.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs


----------



## fairhopebama

Any of you Dawgs know when Bama is holding tryouts? We have about 8 to cut.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> Any of you Dawgs know when Bama is holding tryouts? We have about 8 to cut.



Yall can put them on your taxi squad Fairhope.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Any of you Dawgs know when Bama is holding tryouts? We have about 8 to cut.



The devil I tell ya


----------



## KyDawg

Devil incarnate.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and I like my new Avatar!!!


----------



## KyDawg

That is also your old Avatar. Anything better than that half naked fat dancing man.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McRae.


----------



## Silver Britches

Ain't nothing but a G thang, baby!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Nice Silver.


----------



## riprap

Snow in Douglasville, don't have to go to McRae.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg

riprap said:


> Snow in Douglasville, don't have to go to McRae.



McRae... That's where my peeps are from.


----------



## riprap

greene_dawg said:


> McRae... That's where my peeps are from.



I hunted down at horse creek wma one time and stayed there. I can't recommend one motel, if it's still there.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Snow in Douglasville, don't have to go to McRae.



Yeah, but what you gonna do for entertainment?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but what you gonna do for entertainment?



Obama is on. Kind of the same. You really don't want to let anybody see you watching either one.


----------



## brownceluse

My cable is out I was gonna go up the road and fix it but I have two liberal neighbors that I KNOW are fire mad because they cant watch it....  They have texted me twice. let me know when it's over and I'll go get it back on... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Make it so they can only watch fox news.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Make it so they can only watch fox news.



I wish I could but that is out of my hands


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Make it so they can only watch fox news.



What better time of the year for cable to be out than tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg

riprap said:


> I hunted down at horse creek wma one time and stayed there. I can't recommend one motel, if it's still there.



Not a lot in Telfair County I can recommend other than Little Ocmulgee State Park. That's why the fam is "from" there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Give us some good recruiting news Jeff.


----------



## Silver Britches

Cold out there, boys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Give us some good recruiting news Jeff.



Lorenzo Carter (Norcorss), Tavon Ross, Wesley Green (MLK) Brycee Allen Williams (Cedar Grove) and maybe one or two other surprises. I had to let Wesley's Dad off Sat they are going up to Athens Fri and staying all weekend for the OV, and are watching the super bowl with the coaches and other recruits.... This is the weekend here boys! Greens parents have never been to Athens they are from south Fl Miami area I told him it will be a done deal as soon as he pulls in to town....


----------



## KyDawg

I think the OBC believes he gonna get Green.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think the OBC believes he gonna get Green.



He may but his momma and daddy want him close to home, but they are leaving it up to him. I think it was a done deal until the coaching change. Mommy and Daddy like the idea of him being close to home and the kid does too so they can come to every game. Wilson was their contact guy and I was the one who told thme Wilson was gone,,,, Wislon never reached out to them..... never know the obc may buy the kid a Escalade or something...


----------



## KyDawg

Could even get him a Cadillac.


----------



## fairhopebama

Bama is after him too. You know we only have about 15 spots remaining for this signing class.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Bama is after him too. You know we only have about 15 spots remaining for this signing class.



He's only a 4 star so we're good...


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> He's only a 4 star so we're good...



Now Fairhope you know that 15 is kina a flexible number that can chage hour to hour. I heard there was one Kid in South Georgia he wanted so bad, he guaranteed him a 1 year scholly.


----------



## ClemsonRangers

KyDawg said:


> I think the OBC believes he gonna get Green.



they believe BAW is a lock, getting Green, and flipping Wideman from FSU

do i have to throw out a go dawgs here?


----------



## KyDawg

ClemsonRangers said:


> they believe BAW is a lock, getting Green, and flipping Wideman from FSU
> 
> do i have to throw out a go dawgs here?



No we aprreciate your input CR.


----------



## brownceluse

ClemsonRangers said:


> they believe BAW is a lock, getting Green, and flipping Wideman from FSU
> 
> do i have to throw out a go dawgs here?



Still not to sure about BAW but I think it'spossible but I do feel good about Green.


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> He's only a 4 star so we're good...



Good point....the only thing he should take into consideration is that he will be coached up to achieve as a 4* at Bama.




KyDawg said:


> Now Fairhope you know that 15 is kina a flexible number that can chage hour to hour. I heard there was one Kid in South Georgia he wanted so bad, he guaranteed him a 1 year scholly.



Not sure I would even commit to a 1 year. Let's get him in camp and then decide.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Good point....the only thing he should take into consideration is that he will be coached up to achieve as a 4* at Bama.
> 
> Surely you dont say Pruitt cant coach these kids up to their potential?


----------



## KyDawg

We like 3 stars and short CB's.


----------



## riprap

I support our potential new coach 100%.


----------



## KyDawg

Our team has potential Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> fairhope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point....the only thing he should take into consideration is that he will be coached up to achieve as a 4* at Bama.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you dont say Pruitt cant coach these kids up to their potential?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Pruitt can coach them up. I know he is a really good recruiter and coach, But remember the two situations he has been in at Bama and FSU were ideal situations for him because he was coaching under Saban/Smart and then Fisher who learned from Saban and the system was already implemented at both stops. Personally, I think the sustem needs to be tweaked a bit because the game is no longer big guy against big guy up front. That big guy has to be fast and quick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Pruitt can coach them up. I know he is a really good recruiter and coach, But remember the two situations he has been in at Bama and FSU were ideal situations for him because he was coaching under Saban/Smart and then Fisher who learned from Saban and the system was already implemented at both stops. Personally, I think the sustem needs to be tweaked a bit because the game is no longer big guy against big guy up front. That big guy has to be fast and quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing for sure he aint grantham. Talent is there lets see what he can do.
Click to expand...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sure hat Rip missed his trip to MaCrae.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, this one aint aint gonna last much longer.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Winder Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is mad at something, but I aint going out there, sounds like a lot of hate nad discontent.


----------



## KyDawg

Prolly that old coon back.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We need get those 3 stars rolling in next week.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I am ready for the Clemson game.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Season went by to fast ready for the next go Dawgs in Hahira


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Season went by to fast ready for the next go Dawgs in Hahira



Go Dawgs in Barney Georgia.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Barney Georgia.



Go thru everyday heading to work wish they would fix the railroad crossing on 122, it will shake your teeth lose


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Football season is over now for sure.


----------



## KyDawg

Peyton looked good tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Let us know when you ready for this one to go into the archives Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

Lets hold off until NSD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Good morning go Dawgs heading to work, mighty foggy in sga yall be careful


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Looking foward to signing day! Hope to get Lo Carter, Mckenzie from Florida, and Tavon Ross to add to our list. BAW just confirmed his commitment to USCe per twitter. Andrew Williams would be a nice surprise too but I believe he's going to Auburn.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

This one has one more day to go. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting a good class tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Ice storm tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Come Carter say Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Think we got a good class wither way though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

Happy Signing Day Brown and Charlie. Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> Happy Signing Day Brown and Charlie. Roll Tide Roll.



Thanks Fairhope, we are happy with it. Great Day to be a BullDawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Locker er down Jeff.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Very strong class with only 20 signees!!


----------



## KyDawg

Are we done now, or could we get a couple of more surprises?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

21 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Stupid cow having a calf the wrong way slowed me down. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Douglasville eating chicken livers tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with a great recruiting class.


----------



## KyDawg

If we had processed a few players like some schools do we could have signed more.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Silver Britches.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> If we had processed a few players like some schools do we could have signed more.



Hopefully after they have tryouts we can get some leftovers. Nah, they probably to go to their farm team (juco), for further evaluation.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting Lorenzo Carter.


----------



## KyDawg

Just Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder how many early enrollees are in this class?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## gacowboy

Great Day to be a Georgia Bulldog !!! 

GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## KyDawg

10 to go Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We set at RB.


----------



## KyDawg

Kirby Moore was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie wrap this one up and YOU start the next one!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Gooooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs 999


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs 1000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

It was a good old Dawg Thread.


----------

